# Cradle 2 the Grave (Jet LI)



## MinnieMin (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey all,  I just came back from movie Cradle 2 the Grave.  It was very good.  Two thumbs up! :boing1:

Also just let you know that when the movie finished, don't run too fast.

Min


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 28, 2003)

I look forward to checking it out next week.

-Michael
Kenpo-Texas.com


----------



## SRyuFighter (Feb 28, 2003)

Seeing it tomorrow thanks for the tip.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 28, 2003)

It's been on my list of movies to watch for a while now since  when I heard it was going to be released here. I'm going to check it out this weekend ...


----------



## tarabos (Mar 4, 2003)

i saw it when it came out...it was pretty much what i expected. the "UFC" scene was a little too farfetched for me...but it was still fun. Jet Li is better when he's a total badass and can't be touched.


----------



## pesilat (Mar 4, 2003)

Yup. I thought it was an excellent movie. The credits were hillarious. Unlike _Exit Wounds_, though, they weren't the best part of the movie 

Mike


----------



## MinnieMin (Mar 5, 2003)

After my post, I watched Ebert & Roeper's review to this movie from my replay tv.  Boy! they don't like this movie, not at all.  I was worried if I gave the wrong information here, but now I am glad that you guys like this movie as I did.  

Min


----------



## pesilat (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MinnieMin _
> *After my post, I watched Ebert & Roeper's review to this movie from my replay tv.  Boy! they don't like this movie, not at all.  I was worried if I gave the wrong information here, but now I am glad that you guys like this movie as I did.
> 
> Min *



Bah! Film critics! Ptooie! 

I usually go out of my way to see films they pan. It's rare that I agree with professional critics about a movie.

Mike


----------



## tarabos (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MinnieMin _
> *After my post, I watched Ebert & Roeper's review to this movie from my replay tv.  Boy! they don't like this movie, not at all.  I was worried if I gave the wrong information here, but now I am glad that you guys like this movie as I did.
> 
> Min *



was it a horrible movie? OF COURSE!  

but who goes to a jet li movie expecting rivetting plots and storylines and oscar calibur acting? and DMX is in the movie to boot and he's the worst actor i may have ever seen on the silver screen. 

we go because we like to see action and lots of it. the last movie that i truly didn't enjoy that was an action movie was the transporter...it was just not that good. i could barely hear what the actors were saying the whole movie...(poor sound editing i think), and the plot...yeah i know we shouldn't expect a plot but this one was so jumbled and incoherent i couldn't concentrate on the action...which there was not nearly enough of.


----------



## MinnieMin (Mar 5, 2003)

:boing1:     :uhoh:  :rofl:

That's how I feel.


----------



## MinnieMin (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *I look forward to checking it out next week.
> 
> -Michael
> Kenpo-Texas.com *



Well, Mr. Billings, did you see it this weekend?


----------



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

awesome movie, what about that arm breaking scene, also gabrille union lap dance scene was a highlight


----------

